# Vereinsforen



## Dok (19. August 2002)

An sofort können Vereine Ihre Foren bei uns anlegen lassen.
Einstellungen wie Sichtbar, Unsichtbar oder Passwortgeschützt können wahlweise gesetzt werden.

Bei Interesse nehmen Sie Bitte Kontakt mit uns auf!

Diese Service ist für Vereine *Kostenlos*!


----------



## Bowman (19. August 2002)

Die Idee an sich finde ich gut :q 

Aber: Sollen diese Vereins-Foren dann alle einzeln auf der Startseite erscheinen?
Das könnte dann aber sehr unübersichtlich werden.

Außerdem müssten dann die Foren gekennzeichnet sein, die passwortgeschützt sind und in die man dann ohnehin nicht kommt.

Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Dok (19. August 2002)

Hallo,

Nein wenn es mehr Foren werden werden diese in Unterforen unterteilt so wie bei Was beisst wo.
Gekennzeichnet werden diese auch!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (19. August 2002)

*Yipppiei*

Moin Dok,
fein umgesetzt :q

Ein kleines Vorhängeschloß als Symbol und jeder weiß, aha da habe ich keinen Zutritt brauche ich also nicht versuchen.

Als Untermenue anlegen finde ich auch Super, da unsere (und die anderen) sich Ihr Vereinsforum auch als Bookmark ablegen können.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für diesen Service!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Vossi (19. August 2002)

Hallo Dok

klasse Idee werd gleich mal bei meinen Jungs nachfragen ob da interesse besteht hätte ja wenig sinn wenn ich nur für mich was poste.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. August 2002)

hmmm... jetzt kommen sich normale Boardies, die NICHT in einem dieser Foren-Vereine sind, sehr aussen vor die Tür gestellt vor. Und man fragt sich was da wohl an interessanten Dingen abläuft?
Naja wenn es denn so sein soll........ Bitte.
Geht die Geheimnisskrämerei bei den Anglern auch wieder los, wie es früher schon war.

Ich will hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten oder was zu negativ sehen, aber seht es doch mal von den &quot;normal Boardies&quot; aus.   Da läuft was auf dem freien und öffentlichem Anglerboard ab, was auf einmal mit kleinen Vorhängeschlösschen für mich verschlossen ist !

Kann man das nicht woanders unterbringen ??
Oder irgendwie ander aufziehen ??
Sollten nicht *so*  verschlossene Foren unter sich bleiben, da doch sonst alles hier im AB öffentlich ist ??


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (19. August 2002)

*Ogottogott*

Nicht so Engstirnig bitte.

Was ein Verein in seiner Vereinkneipe am Ars**** der Welt diskutiert interssiert doch auch keine S**.

Oder muß jeder Angler auf der Welt wissen wieviel Geld wir für eine Weihnachtsfeier ausgeben oder ob wir für den Polterabend von xyz sammeln???? 

Meiner Meinung nach wollen nur Neunmalkluge alles besser wisser ich muß alles wissen Menschen überall zutritt haben.

Mike wenn Du damit nicht klar kommst mach die Augen zu und scroll drüber weg den noch ist nur ein Forum ganz ganz unten und ach was ist mir völlig ........

Dok mach unser Forum unsichtbar, es hat keinen Zweck. Genau auf den Spruch habe ich gewartet.

PS: Was sind Foren-Verein???


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2002)

Ich finds gut wenn ein Verein sein Forum hier hat, bringt doch auch dem AB was: Neue kompetente Mitglieder.
Die sind ja nicht nur in ihrem Forum sondern auch im AB. Und was gehts uns &quot;normale&quot; boardies an, wenn die da Ihre Vereinssitzung besprechen, Mitgliederbeiträge festlegen oder ihren nächsten Ausflug planen?
Obwohl: *Neugierich bin ich natürlich auch *  :q  :q  :q 
So als Tipp an den Verein: Wenn Ihrs öffentlich macht, kriecht ihr vielleicht auch neue Mitglieder vom Board. :q  :q


----------



## Rotauge (19. August 2002)

@MikeFish: Ich muss dir Recht geben, letzten Endes ist das nur Grüppchenbildung. Und die paar Dinge, die im Verein zwischendurch besprochen werden müssen, gehen über Mail oder Netmeeting oder sonstwie.

Aber wer denn daran Spass hat. Das Forum wird langsam aber sicher unübersichtlicher.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. August 2002)

Marco nun halt doch mal den Ball flach !

Ich habe gerade ne Mail vom Dok bekommen, der mir mal die andere Seite der Medallie aufgezeigt hat.
Und meine Meinung ist daher &quot;Warum nicht&quot; ich muss ja nix machen im Verein, also geht es mich nichts an und ich schau drüber weg  

Aber nicht immer gleich so alles über einen Kamm scheren, lieber Marco. Oder kannst Du nicht mit Kritik oder Meinungen leben ?

Also halten wir den Ball flach und trinken nen Bier zusammen beim AB-Treff !   :q   :q  :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (19. August 2002)

*Oh gott*

:c #d


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (19. August 2002)

*hmmm*

Warum soll ich was flach halten?
Warum soll ich mit Kritik umgehen die nicht mich sondern  Doks Einsatz hier betrifft?

War das flach genug?

Egal
Wenn es Dir nicht zuviel Arbeit macht nun alle Vereinsmitglieder einzeln einzutragen, dann mach unseren Verein unsichtbar oder trage Ihn ganz aus dem Board aus. So kann diese Idee hier nicht starten.

Dazu im Verbesserungsvorschlagsmenue mehr.


----------



## Dok (19. August 2002)

Seht es doch mal von der Seite:
 1.) Wir haben die Möglichkeit sichere und komfortable Foren einzurichten.
 2.) Uns Allen, also dem AB bringt es neue Mitglieder, denn die werden sich
 auch an anderen Themen beteiligen.
 3.) Bei Geschichten wie mit der IGA können wir schneller mehr Leute
 erreichen.
 4.) Wir erhalten mehr &quot;Gewicht&quot;, je mehr wir hier werden
 5.) Für die Webmaster heißt das kein Stress mit dem Betreiben und Pflegen
 eines Forensystem....

 um nur ein paar Gründe zu nennen.

@FFT morgen sehen wir weiter!


----------



## Kalle25 (19. August 2002)

Hm, wo ist denn das Problem? Heh Mike, betrachte nicht immer alles so negativ.

Es gibt bereits auch andere Foren, die nur einem bestimmten Kreis zugänglich sind: Mitgliederforum IGA, Vorstandsforum IGA, Privatforum Mods und das Händlerforum.

Wenn durch geschl. Vereinsforen, die Mitgliederzahlen des AB´s steigen können, warum nicht? 

Um aber allen Bedenkenträgern diese zu nehmen, in den geschlossenen Foren werden keine großartige Geheimnisse gehütet. Wer sich persönlich davon überzeugen will, muß entweder Mitglied in der IGA werden, sich bei der nächsten Vorstandswahl wählen lassen oder Angelgerätehändler werden oder sich bei nächster Gelegenheit als Moderator bewerben.

Übrigens, auch Mods, IGA-Member usw. sind auch normale Boardies. Sie nehmen nur ein wenig mehr Arbeit auf sich.


----------



## hecht24 (20. August 2002)

also ich finde die idee gut und beantrage hiermit fuer die
nwa-gruppe levern ein forum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2002)

> Übrigens, auch Mods, IGA-Member usw. sind auch normale Boardies. Sie nehmen nur ein wenig mehr Arbeit auf sich.


Danke Kalle, dem ist nix hinzu zu fügen!!!
Ist noch genügend &quot;Mehrarbeit&quot; zu verteilen, gerade bei der IGA.
Nicht meckern, mitmachen ist die Devise!!


----------



## Tiffy (20. August 2002)

Die IGA ist überings im Moment nicht nur ein bisschen Mehrarbeit sondern teilweise richtig Stress. Ehekrach und enttäuschte Kinder eingeschlossen.....

Soll kein Klagen sein, ist nicht meine Art, aber man sollte ruhig mal schreiben was so hinter den einzelnen Aufgaben an Arbeit steht.

Jedem das seine und jeder wie er mag. Wenn Vereine ein Forum brauchen dann sind sie auf dem AB gut aufgehoben. 

Kritik halte ich für wichtig. Man muss damit umgehen können dann ist das halb so wild. Es ist ja immer nur die Sache an der Kritik geübt wird, nie die Person. Also nehmt das nicht persönlich sondern lernt draus.  :g


----------



## wodibo (20. August 2002)

Na gut, gibt es halt ein Vereinsforum :m Ist mir schnuppe, da ich kein Vereinsmeier bin. Wenns Member bringt (und damit wertvolle Beiträge) solls mir recht sein.

Da fällt mir ein, mein Antrag für die IGA liegt noch bei mir rum. Ich habe zwar keine Zeit aber die könnte ich auch noch nutzen


----------



## Tiffy (21. August 2002)

Sehr lobenswert wodibo :m

ich schlafe schon neben dem Fax, hoffentllich kommt er bald dein Antrag  :g


----------



## hecht24 (21. August 2002)

du bist mein held wodi
:m:m:m


----------

